
Lex Fridman Interview Donald Knuth: Algorithms, Complexity, Life, and Taocp - kobiguru
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BdBfsXbST8
======
6700417
Dup:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21915614](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21915614)

And:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21915674](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21915674)

